# Vivzie Pop just released a wonderful animated music video.



## ProxFox (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## TheKC (Apr 4, 2016)

I just saw it to day. It was good. I think I like her more up beat animations the best. I always can't wait for the next animation from her. I saw she was working on a new one with the wolf girl. Her name escapes me. I'm excited to see that one. X3


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 4, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I just saw it to day. It was good. I think I like her more up beat animations the best. I always can't wait for the next animation from her. I saw she was working on a new one with the wolf girl. Her name escapes me. I'm excited to see that one. X3



The wolf is JiJi. And I doubt it. She doesn't usually give one character more focus than the rest when it comes to big projects. Though she draws the wolves a lot more I noticed.

This animation is so weird because this is so not how Spam is in the webcomic.


----------



## TheKC (Apr 4, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> The wolf is JiJi. And I doubt it. She doesn't usually give one character more focus than the rest when it comes to big projects. Though she draws the wolves a lot more I noticed.
> 
> This animation is so weird because this is so not how Spam is in the webcomic.


If you watch her reel, you can see some sketch animations of JiJi singing. It looked like project she was working on and not just a text/practice animation. o w o

I need to read her comic again. I lost my place. lol


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 4, 2016)

TheKC said:


> If you watch her reel, you can see some sketch animations of JiJi singing. It looked like project she was working on and not just a text/practice animation. o w o
> 
> I need to read her comic again. I lost my place. lol



I also did. Though honestly I fell off it more because of all the grammar errors and 'meh' writing. Maybe it's gotten better since I stopped reading.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 4, 2016)

I frickn LOVE Viv's work. She's fucking incredible. She holds the artstick of the Gods.

That said.... I don't like her fanimated music videos. The animation is superb, but unfortunately I can't stand the music she's into.

But THIS short film she did is way past cool. And her comic, Zoophobia, is like my favorite thing ever.


ProxFox said:


> The wolf is JiJi.


Nonononononono. It _used_ to be named Jiji, but when Viv took over the character she renamed it JayJay. There was a big shitstorm about it too; check it out: SHITSTORM


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 5, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> I frickn LOVE Viv's work. She's fucking incredible. She holds the artstick of the Gods.
> 
> That said.... I don't like her fanimated music videos. The animation is superb, but unfortunately I can't stand the music she's into.
> 
> ...



I don't like all the drama she gets into online. =Y


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 5, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> I don't like all the drama she gets into online. =Y


Ikr? :/


----------



## TheKC (Apr 5, 2016)

I didn't know that happened to her. That sucks. I've always wondered about using friend's characters in my own work. I decited not to do it because I fear what happened to her.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 5, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I didn't know that happened to her. That sucks. I've always wondered about using friend's characters in my own work. I decited not to do it because I fear what happened to her.



The thing is though that she got full permission from the original artist to use those characters however she wanted. Then she just changed the name of one and the gender of another and the original artist flipped. I have to say though that Vivz probably could have just ignored the person but she dragged it out.


----------



## TheKC (Apr 6, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> The thing is though that she got full permission from the original artist to use those characters however she wanted. Then she just changed the name of one and the gender of another and the original artist flipped. I have to say though that Vivz probably could have just ignored the person but she dragged it out.


Yeah I agree the person has no right to complain being Vivz owns the character. 
It didn't seem like Vivz was dragging it out from what the journal said.  I've seen some arrogant people online that just DO NOT let it go. It sounds like they were that kept bugging and trying to make a bad name of her to the point where Vivz couldn't ignore it. She did say she tied to ignore them. 
Seems like they are just pissed that they designed a character. gave it away. The character became popular. Now they are jealous. 
But the character didn't become popular because of the design. JayJay is popular do her personalty, bad-ass-ness, and awesome animation.


----------



## Mega066 (Apr 6, 2016)

That was a beautiful video. I just realized that I've spent the past three hours wandering this part of the forums and watching animated shorts like this and I love it!  

So about this drama thing that's been happening over those characters. I've heard of adoptable OCs before but nothing on this scale. Do artists sell and trade OCs with each other to use on projects a lot? Do arguments like this happen a lot? And does this kinda stuff happen in fan comics or commission work too? And where else? 

Sorry if these are dumb questions. I'm not the most knowledgeable when it comes to this stuff. And hey, if I'm gonna ask questions about OCs this seems like a good place to do it. Not having an OC as your profile pic seems to be a rarity around here.


----------



## TheKC (Apr 6, 2016)

Mega066 said:


> That was a beautiful video. I just realized that I've spent the past three hours wandering this part of the forums and watching animated shorts like this and I love it!
> 
> So about this drama thing that's been happening over those characters. I've heard of adoptable OCs before but nothing on this scale. Do artists sell and trade OCs with each other to use on projects a lot? Do arguments like this happen a lot? And does this kinda stuff happen in fan comics or commission work too? And where else?
> 
> Sorry if these are dumb questions. I'm not the most knowledgeable when it comes to this stuff. And hey, if I'm gonna ask questions about OCs this seems like a good place to do it. Not having an OC as your profile pic seems to be a rarity around here.


Your questions might be good for a new topic in the Art & Illustration Forums. You may get more response there. I also want to know what people think on this. I've considered buying characters from a friend to use in a comic. Though she say she is cool with it, It's hard to tell what they would feel like in the comic was a huge success and the character got a lot of attention.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 6, 2016)

Mega066 said:


> That was a beautiful video. I just realized that I've spent the past three hours wandering this part of the forums and watching animated shorts like this and I love it!
> 
> So about this drama thing that's been happening over those characters. I've heard of adoptable OCs before but nothing on this scale. Do artists sell and trade OCs with each other to use on projects a lot? Do arguments like this happen a lot? And does this kinda stuff happen in fan comics or commission work too? And where else?
> 
> Sorry if these are dumb questions. I'm not the most knowledgeable when it comes to this stuff. And hey, if I'm gonna ask questions about OCs this seems like a good place to do it. Not having an OC as your profile pic seems to be a rarity around here.



This was like a year ago, and I don't know. I'm not a very good artist (yet) so I don't know how it works.


----------

